# lips



## aimeefriedland (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Goldeeno (Jun 27, 2007)

Thats awesome, really cool. Is it you in the pic?


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 28, 2007)

THANX

yes they are my lips...i am my favorite subject


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 28, 2007)

There's a hint of sensuality in this that I find really appealing and a reality about the misted mirror that makes me want to reach out and wipe it down a bit so I can see what's there. If I had a criticism at all, it would be MAKE IT BIGGER!


----------



## newrmdmike (Jun 28, 2007)

best thing youve posted!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 28, 2007)

Now that is the ultimate in repetative lines lol... nice job very imaginative.


----------



## snownow (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice work!


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## deanlewis (Jun 29, 2007)

This is a fantastic shot, very creative, and very sensual lips.....

Deano


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 30, 2007)

thank you~!!!


----------



## Alpha (Jun 30, 2007)

You have super sexy lips. I almost wish it was just the reflection in the shot, though.


----------



## heip (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice shot. I agree with MaxBloom now that he mentioned it, just the reflection would be cool.


----------



## ShaCow (Jul 4, 2007)

sweet, loving it all the way


----------

